# Is this imposible to play???



## micheliszt

Hello. I like classical music and ragtime and i play hard pieces because i like it. So, on youtube I've found this video. A classic! The Star wars cantina band for piano. The video says: "Fake as necessary" "It's imposible to play".
But I don't think so. I started the first 4 sheets (4/6) obviously no with the same speed that in the video but I can play it medium speed. So what do you think? It is imposible to play?


----------



## Mesa

I hope not, it sounds excellent as a solo piece!

Further boosted my already enormous admiration for John Williams.

You are obviously pretty good, so practice it for a month or so and then i'm sure you can tell us if it's possible? If you could pull it off and post a video, millions of hits would await i'm sure.


----------



## Ravndal

Doesnt look impossible


----------



## hreichgott

Well, if what's attractive to you is learning hard music specifically because it is hard, have fun... 

If I were going to play this I'd first have a think about the nature of transcription for piano in the first place. The art of piano transcription is the balance between including all the information from the original and writing in a way that suits the piano well, for example: 





In this case, the transcriber has told us that s/he wanted to put as much original information as possible into the transcription, and that s/he did not put much thought into suiting the piano, but that the performer is welcome to modify. So I'd take that to mean that the transcriber really has done half the task of transcription, and it's up to me as the performer to do the other half. Part of the work could be modifying the difficult bits to be not so difficult, but the most important part would be modifying the way multiple lines are transcribed. For example, the section with all the parallel thirds in the RH looks pretty laborious due to the frequently-repeated F, and would result in a rattling toccata-like quality on the piano, not the undulating quality of the original. But the piano can sound undulating in parallel sixths, or in thirds alternating with a single lower note (<Af F> D <Af F> D), or in diminished fifths alternating with a single middle note (<Af D> F <Af D> F), or in parallel thirds where there isn't so much rapid repetition of a single note, so I'd probably rearrange to one of those options.


----------



## Novelette

Not at all impossible. In fact, the demands aren't even extraordinary.

Compare this to Schumann's Symphonic Etudes, and this quickly becomes to be regarded as the simpler piece to perform.

My compliments especially to whomever transcribed this, the enharmonic spelling is perfect, the accidentals are properly used, and the usage of proper rests and ties [as opposed to dotted notes] are put in the perfect place.

The transcriber is obviously accomplished at correct notation. Very impressive!


----------



## Novelette

hreichgott, I agree with your concerns about excessive repetition of certain notes. One could easily deconstruct the triads without losing much color, especially given the speed of the piece.


----------



## Orange Soda King

Nicely done, and it's not impossible to do at all!!


----------



## cmudave

Wow thanks for sharing this link! Think I will have to rework some of this and then perform for my students - they will get a kick out of it.


----------

